# Where to look at forcast at



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

Where do you guy go to look at the marine forcast at I normally look at noaa but I see some people say they look at the buoys but I can't find that. And also what do you look for I know how far the waves are apart has alot to do with it. Thanks just trying to learn for myself


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

I look at swellinfo.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://fish-here.com/ReefCast-Offshore-Weather-Forecast.html
reefcast

Bouy data
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Download the app called "Marine Weather".
It's free


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

I like this:
http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/viewer.shtml?-multi_1-latest-hs-gmex-


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thanks. And what about how far the waves are apart how far apart does that matter?


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

if you live in the pcola area, try surf smooth.com. local website, has live video of surf conditions at pcola bch, and at the bottom of the page are links to area tides and marine forcasts for coastal waters. very good website.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

quick waves icon on the top of the screen aint to bad either.
windfinder.com
noaa


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

This webpage will get you started in understanding the general terminology for waves.

National Oceanography Centre — Measuring Waves

A key thing to remember when looking at marine forecasts. Wave heights listed are taken from the "significant wave height". This is the average of the highest 1/3 (33%) of each wave that passes a weather buoy.

So, just because the forecast calls for 1-2 ft seas; since this is based on the significant wave height, it is still possible that there can be 3-4 ft waves mixed in.

As for wave period, this is how close wave tops are stacked together. With really short wave periods and significant wave heights of 2-4 ft, these waves will end up being steep waves. Versus, the same significant wave heights of 2-4 ft, but with a really long wave period; these waves will be more gentle rollers.

Here is the weather buoy that is 13 nm south of Orange Beach, AL.
National Dats Buoy Center — Station 42012


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Windfinder


----------



## T8r Tot (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks Starlifter! Makes sense but I never thought about the wave period. now I'll pay closer the next time I go out to get an appreciation of the chop versus slow rollers.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

A full of thumb I was given once was to divide wave period by wave height. A result greater than one is better. 

In other words a wave period of 4 with a height of 1 or 2 would be more comfortable than a period of 2 with a height of 3.

Think smooth rolling hills versus washboard roads.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------

